# Best size wheel/tire for winter-



## bebop86

looking to get a set of winter tires/wheels for a 2012 wrangler sport- using a western HTS plow- what size wheels and tires work best- thanks


----------



## bschurr

Thats a pretty subjective question that depends greatly on how the Jeep will be used when not plowing. Best would be a dedicated winter tire (possibly even studded) with the same width and height of your "stock" tires...


----------



## 32vld

I and my son bought BFG TA KO's for my TJ UL and his Colorado. Great in the snow. I stayed stock size. My son had to go 1" taller overall because they did not make a KO tire in his original size.

I like those tires enough to just buy a set for my wife's suburban. However they are replacing the TA KO with TA KO2's. KO's no longer available in the stock size and not making KO2's in that size yet. So I went from 265 70R 16 to a 265 75R 16, .9" inch taller, .2" narrower tread width then the original tire size.


----------



## Deli_Guy

I believe the amount of siping you have is what's important.


----------



## info4tim

Deli_Guy;1951843 said:


> I believe the amount of siping you have is what's important.


Def the sipping. Have GY Duratracs best tire for plowing! Monster in snow, n wear ability good overall also


----------



## dt5150

another vote for goodyear duratracs. THE best tire in the snow i've ever run, bar none.


----------



## White Gardens

Deli_Guy;1951843 said:


> I believe the amount of siping you have is what's important.


I'd say weight first.

........


----------



## Antlerart06

85 series tire is better in snow or mud


----------



## jasonv

Antlerart06;1966206 said:


> 85 series tire is better in snow or mud


"85 series"? The closest thing I can come up to that even marginally meets into that, is a tire with a RATIO of 85, i.e. LT200/85R10

This is not a "series". It defines the sidewall height ratio with respect to tread width. This number alone has absolutely no meaning whatsoever about the tire's actual size, since it doesn't even describe the important sizes -- which are tread width and the overall diameter.

For example; if you change the size of the RIM, keep the same tread width and overall diameter, then you will end up with a different ratio, even with the important dimensions remaining constant.

The larger the RIM, the smaller the sidewall ratio will have to be to maintain the same treadwidth and overall dimension.

What makes a better winter tire has nothing to do with the sidewall ratio. It has to do with tread width. A narrower tread is generally viewed as better in winter due to its ability to dig down to something hard instead of floating on the top.

LT123/85R10
... 123 is the tread width, expressed in millimeters.


----------



## Antlerart06

jasonv;1966386 said:


> "85 series"? The closest thing I can come up to that even marginally meets into that, is a tire with a RATIO of 85, i.e. LT200/85R10
> 
> This is not a "series". It defines the sidewall height ratio with respect to tread width. This number alone has absolutely no meaning whatsoever about the tire's actual size, since it doesn't even describe the important sizes -- which are tread width and the overall diameter.
> 
> For example; if you change the size of the RIM, keep the same tread width and overall diameter, then you will end up with a different ratio, even with the important dimensions remaining constant.
> 
> The larger the RIM, the smaller the sidewall ratio will have to be to maintain the same treadwidth and overall dimension.
> 
> What makes a better winter tire has nothing to do with the sidewall ratio. It has to do with tread width. A narrower tread is generally viewed as better in winter due to its ability to dig down to something hard instead of floating on the top.
> 
> LT123/85R10
> ... 123 is the tread width, expressed in millimeters.


So in the same line of tires which one is more narrow
235X85x16 or 235x75x16 one is wider then the other

You can have a 265x85x16 they are a taller tire. Tallest tire I seen I was going buy for my skid but they would not fit was 315x85x16 they are 36'' tall but a narrow tire like ones I bought 235x85x16 33'' tall and about the same width 
Not all 85 series tires are the same width but in there line the 85 tire is the most narrow tire in that line
Maybe I'm wrong but I was told first number is the height and 2nd number is the width 3rd number is the rim size on a radial truck tire

Bias tires is different they go like this 7.50x16 that is same size as a 235x85x16 or 900x16 is same size as 315x85x16


----------



## jasonv

Antlerart06;1966549 said:


> So in the same line of tires which one is more narrow
> 235X85x16 or 235x75x16 one is wider then the other


Those are EXACTLY THE SAME width. The 85 is taller.

235 mm = 9.25 inch WIDTH

2x(9.25x0.85)+16=31.725 inch diameter
2x(9.25x0.75)+16=29.875 inch diameter



> You can have a 265x85x16 they are a taller tire.


They are also WIDER. 265 mm = 10.43 inch



> I was going buy for my skid but they would not fit was 315x85x16 they are 36'' tall but a narrow tire like ones I bought 235x85x16 33'' tall and about the same width


If you think that a 315 is "about the same width" as a 235... then you really need to get in to see an eye doctor.

315 mm = 12.4 inches. These are FREAKING WIDE MONSTERS.
235 mm = 9.25 inches. Only 3/4 of the width.



> Not all 85 series tires are the same width but in there line the 85 tire is the most narrow tire in that line
> Maybe I'm wrong but I was told first number is the height and 2nd number is the width 3rd number is the rim size on a radial truck tire


You were told VERY VERY WRONG.
Like I said, the first number is the WIDTH in MILLIMETERS.
The second number is the SIDEWALL RATIO (relative to width).
The third number is the RIM in INCHES.



> Bias tires is different they go like this 7.50x16 that is same size as a 235x85x16 or 900x16 is same size as 315x85x16


Those are the **RIM** sizes.
For the 900x16, I trust you actually mean 9x16 (or 9.0x16, or 9.00x16).

7.5 inch is the width of the rim.
235 mm is the width of the TIRE = 9.25 inch.

9.0 inch is the width of the rim
315 mm is the width of the TIRE = 12.4 inch.


----------



## jomama45

Oh boy, a battle of the wit's........


----------



## jasonv

jomama45;1967319 said:


> Oh boy, a battle of the wit's........


This isn't a battle. He just made an error.


----------



## novawagonmaster

Stock size on my TJ is 30x9.50-15.
For plowing, I went with 16" wheels and 245/75R16 Bridgestone Blizzak DM-V1 winter tires. They are 1" taller than stock, and same width. My Jeep is not lifted, and they fit perfect.
I put 400 lbs in the back, air shocks on all 4 corners, and it has been fantastic.


----------



## theplowmeister

bushturr said it

what do you want to do? 
when I plow my tires are behind the plow and are on packed snow. 
what give snow tires traction is the number of edges that are in contact with the ground (according to Goodyear) so sipeing is important. I have found Blizzak tires to be great in snow. Because my tires are behind the plow I use wide tires (give me MORE edges than narrow tires).


----------



## beanz27

dt5150;1966166 said:


> another vote for goodyear duratracs. THE best tire in the snow i've ever run, bar none.


X3 I love them


----------



## ken643

Stock 2004 Jeep Rubicon wheels 16 inch I believe, and Blizzacks all the way, they are the best. I put BFG mud terrain's on in summer.


----------

